# Lactose Intolerance Test



## asha (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey everyone! ive been told by the doctor that i most likely have ibs. it doesnt effect me everyday but in the mornings i feel very nauseated and have urges to go to the toilet but i cant! quite worring because im off to university soon and its so hard to cope with it. But then i also get a stitch when i drink milk and feel really sick and sometimes get diahorrea so im going for a lactose intolerance test. Can anyone tell me what this is like? are there any side effects? thanks!


----------

